# MSN Messenger to end after 15 years



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Microsoft's Windows Live Messenger will be switched off in China in October, marking a final end to the 15-year-old service.
> 
> Originally known as MSN Messenger, it was launched in 1999 but was switched off for most users in 2013, after Microsoft bought rival Skype.
> 
> ...


Here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Never seen it so will never miss it.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I used it briefly but my first Messaging service was through Yahoo..And that was back in 1998....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I tried AIM a short time but almost right away I hated it and that was after I knew it was bad that I said I would try it to be able to chat with one person.


----------

